# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú

## Bruno Cillóniz

El terreno se encuentra ubicado a la altura del Km. N° 643 de la Panamericana Norte (altura de Coscombita) a 15 Km. al norte de Paiján, en Ascope (La Libertad, Perú).  *Área del terreno:* 241.50 Has en total (juntas), parcelables en 50 Has. y 191.5 Has.  *Condiciones del terreno:* - Terrenos con titulos de propiedad, saneado e inscrito ante RR.PP. - La Libertad.
- Textura del suelo: arenoso, franco arenoso , franco gravoso (para cultivos de agroexportación).
- Topografia del terreno: semi plano. 
Las imágenes adjuntas muestran una vista alrededor del terreno y otras de pozos tubulares en terrenos vecinos, lo que indica que la napa freática es buena.  *Precio:* S/. 3550.00/Ha 
Los interesados pueden responder este tema o pueden escribir a mi correo personal *bcilloniz@agroforum.pe,* para coordinar una visita al campo. 
SaludosTemas similares: Alquilo 46 Has en Paijan, La Libertad Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid Alquilo Terreno en Paijan Necesito terreno agricola en costa de la libertad !!! venta de terreno

----------


## mariozegarra75

Estmado Sr Cilloniz, 
En la foto se aprecia el aforo de un pozo, la consulta es dicho pozo se encuentra en los terrenos en venta.? 
Atte. 
Mario

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estmado Sr Cilloniz,En la foto se aprecia el aforo de un pozo, la consulta es dicho pozo se encuentra en los terrenos en venta.?Atte.Mario

 Estimado Mario:La foto de dicho pozo corresponde a un terreno colindante al que ofrezco en este tema, y son para demostrar que en la zona existe agua, y tengo entendido que es de buena calidad; sin embargo, te repito que dicho pozo no pertenecen al terreno en venta.Cualquier cosa me avisas si gustarías hacer una visita al terreno.Saludos

----------


## jjporta

Hola Bruno: 
Este terreno que veo publicado en VEnta , aun sigue libre ? 
Si sigue libre, Crees que el dueño se anime a alquilarlo por años para siembra de maiz duro ? 
Saludos y Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola José: 
El terrenos sigue en venta, y supongo que sí estaría interesado en alquilarlo; sin embargo debo aclararte que tiene agua en el subsuelo, pero aún no cuenta con pozos. El pozo que muestro en las imágenes es de un terreno contiguo éste. Me avisas si estás interesado para conversar con el dueño del terreno. 
Dime también qué es lo que estás buscando porque tengo otras posibilidades que aún no he publicado por falta de tiempo. 
Saludos

----------


## jhonygerhard

Sr Bruno 
Buenos días quisiera saber desde la carretera panamericana norte hacia el oeste a cuantos metros o kilometros de la carretera se encuentran las 241.5 hectáreas. Asimismo se visualiza en las fotos el pozo de agua del vecino a cuantos metros de profundidad se encuentra el agua.
Gracias, espero su respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sr Bruno 
> Buenos días quisiera saber desde la carretera panamericana norte hacia el oeste a cuantos metros o kilometros de la carretera se encuentran las 241.5 hectáreas. Asimismo se visualiza en las fotos el pozo de agua del vecino a cuantos metros de profundidad se encuentra el agua.
> Gracias, espero su respuesta

 Estimado jhonygerhard: 
Los terrenos se encuentran pegados a la carretera, en el Km. 642.5 de la Pan. Norte hacia el Oeste (Mar). El agua se encuentra a 15.5 Mts. de profundidad en el vecino.  
Saludos

----------


## jhonygerhard

Sr Bruno  
Gracias por su respuesta quisiera saber si no es mucha molestia en el vecino usted tiene informacion acerca de la calidad del agua si es apta para riego o es salina y de repente hay que buscar agua a mayor profundidad.
Espero su mensaje

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado jhony; te copio la respuesta del dueño del terreno... Saludos 
La calidad = Conductividad electrica : 1.1 (apta para cultivos de agroexportación), pues desde que se encuentra el agua es dulce y no hay nada que sellar. La profundidad promedio de los pozos en esta zona es de 50 mts. Los suelos NO son salinos.

----------


## jhonygerhard

Sr Bruno
Gracias por la informacion.

----------


## kscastaneda

Bruno vendelo de 10 hás.

----------


## hdelfierro

Hola Bruno: 
¿Estan aun disponible estas 241,5 hás tierras en Paijan Ascope, La Libertad?, ¿es posible reunirse con ustedes en terreno?, ¿es posible visitar el poso del vecino y tomar una muestra de agua?, muchas gracias. 
Atentamente 
Hugo del Fierro

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hugo: 
Me indica el dueño que sólo quedan en venta 50 has. Me avisas si igual te interesa para ver si coordino con él para que visites el terreno. 
Saludos

----------


## detective

Me sale deje su mensaje despues de la señal , podria llamarme por favor mi numero es 948828002 o dejarme un mensaje de watsap al mismo numero me llamo Rolando ojala podamos llegar a un acuerdo

----------

